# (OT ist gelöst) Fehler bei emerge virtualbox-modules

## LuxJux

EDIT: Da sich hier zwei Themen überschneiden, habe ich das andere Thema hinzugefügt

virtualbox vs 

gcdemu

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

virtualbox ist installiert und läuft. Beim Erstellen der module treten folgende Fehler auf:

```
plasma /usr/src/linux-4.14.8-gentoo-r1 # make modules_prepare

  CHK     include/config/kernel.release

  CHK     include/generated/uapi/linux/version.h

  CHK     include/generated/utsrelease.h

  CHK     include/generated/bounds.h

  CHK     include/generated/timeconst.h

  CHK     include/generated/asm-offsets.h

  CALL    scripts/checksyscalls.sh

  CHK     scripts/mod/devicetable-offsets.h

plasma /usr/src/linux-4.14.8-gentoo-r1 # 
```

```

plasma /usr/src/linux-4.14.8-gentoo-r1 # emerge -av @module-rebuild

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R    ] app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-5.1.26::gentoo  USE="-pax_kernel" 0 KiB

Total: 1 package (1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 0 KiB

Would you like to merge these packages? [Yes/No] 

>>> Verifying ebuild manifests

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-5.1.26::gentoo

 * vbox-kernel-module-src-5.1.26.tar.xz BLAKE2B SHA512 size ;-) ...                                              [ ok ]

 * Determining the location of the kernel source code

 * Unable to find kernel sources at /usr/src/linux

 * Please make sure that /usr/src/linux points at your running kernel, 

 * (or the kernel you wish to build against).

 * Alternatively, set the KERNEL_DIR environment variable to the kernel sources location

 * Unable to calculate Linux Kernel version for build, attempting to use running version

 * Could not find a usable .config in the kernel source directory.

 * Please ensure that /usr/src/linux points to a configured set of Linux sources.

 * If you are using KBUILD_OUTPUT, please set the environment var so that

 * it points to the necessary object directory so that it might find .config.

 * ERROR: app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-5.1.26::gentoo failed (setup phase):

 *   Kernel not configured; no .config found in 

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *                          ebuild.sh, line 124:  Called pkg_setup

 *   virtualbox-modules-5.1.26.ebuild, line  35:  Called linux-mod_pkg_setup

 *                   linux-mod.eclass, line 571:  Called linux-info_pkg_setup

 *                  linux-info.eclass, line 921:  Called check_extra_config

 *                  linux-info.eclass, line 731:  Called require_configured_kernel

 *                  linux-info.eclass, line 296:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *              die "Kernel not configured; no .config found in ${KV_OUT_DIR}"

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-5.1.26::gentoo'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-5.1.26::gentoo'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-5.1.26/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-5.1.26/temp/die.env'.

 * Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-5.1.26/homedir'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-5.1.26/work'

>>> Failed to emerge app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-5.1.26, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-5.1.26/temp/build.log'

 * Messages for package app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-5.1.26:

 * Unable to find kernel sources at /usr/src/linux

 * Unable to calculate Linux Kernel version for build, attempting to use running version

 * Could not find a usable .config in the kernel source directory.

 * Please ensure that /usr/src/linux points to a configured set of Linux sources.

 * If you are using KBUILD_OUTPUT, please set the environment var so that

 * it points to the necessary object directory so that it might find .config.

 * ERROR: app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-5.1.26::gentoo failed (setup phase):

 *   Kernel not configured; no .config found in 

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *                          ebuild.sh, line 124:  Called pkg_setup

 *   virtualbox-modules-5.1.26.ebuild, line  35:  Called linux-mod_pkg_setup

 *                   linux-mod.eclass, line 571:  Called linux-info_pkg_setup

 *                  linux-info.eclass, line 921:  Called check_extra_config

 *                  linux-info.eclass, line 731:  Called require_configured_kernel

 *                  linux-info.eclass, line 296:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *              die "Kernel not configured; no .config found in ${KV_OUT_DIR}"

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-5.1.26::gentoo'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-5.1.26::gentoo'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-5.1.26/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-5.1.26/temp/die.env'.

 * Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-5.1.26/homedir'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-5.1.26/work'

plasma /usr/src/linux-4.14.8-gentoo-r1 # 

```

```
plasma ~ # emerge --info '=app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-5.1.26::gentoo'

Portage 2.3.13 (python 3.5.4-final-0, default/linux/amd64/17.0/desktop/plasma, gcc-6.4.0, glibc-2.25-r9, 4.12.12-gentoo x86_64)

=================================================================

                         System Settings

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-4.12.12-gentoo-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-_i5-4590_CPU_@_3.30GHz-with-gentoo-2.4.1

KiB Mem:     8134436 total,   4567284 free

KiB Swap:          0 total,         0 free

Timestamp of repository gentoo: Sun, 24 Dec 2017 07:30:01 +0000

Head commit of repository gentoo: bb8d2192b439012ce7edc70b7eafa9f6a8dcc454

sh bash 4.3_p48-r1

ld GNU ld (Gentoo 2.29.1 p3) 2.29.1

app-shells/bash:          4.3_p48-r1::gentoo

dev-lang/perl:            5.24.3::gentoo

dev-lang/python:          2.7.14-r1::gentoo, 3.5.4-r1::gentoo

dev-util/cmake:           3.8.2::gentoo

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.29.2::gentoo

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.4.1-r2::gentoo

sys-apps/openrc:          0.34.11::gentoo

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.10-r4::gentoo

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13::gentoo, 2.69::gentoo

sys-devel/automake:       1.15.1-r1::gentoo

sys-devel/binutils:       2.29.1-r1::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc:            6.4.0::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.8-r1::gentoo

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4.6-r3::gentoo

sys-devel/make:           4.2.1::gentoo

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 4.4::gentoo (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.25-r9::gentoo

Repositories:

gentoo

    location: /usr/portage

    sync-type: rsync

    sync-uri: rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage

    priority: -1000

    sync-rsync-extra-opts:                                                                                              

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=native -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/config /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/dconf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=native -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FCFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles merge-sync multilib-strict news parallel-fetch preserve-libs protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch userpriv usersandbox usersync xattr"

FFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.modulix.net/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.wh2.tu-dresden.de/pub/mirrors/gentoo http://linux.rz.ruhr-uni-bochum.de/download/gentoo-mirror/"

LANG="de_DE.utf8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

MAKEOPTS="-j5"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --omit-dir-times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --exclude=/.git"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi activities alsa alsa-plugin amd64 berkdb bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdda cdr cli consolekit cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus declarative dri dts dvd dvdr emboss encode exif fam firefox flac fortran gdbm gif glamor gpm gtk iconv icu ipv6 jpeg kde kipi kwallet lcms ldap libnotify mad mng modules mp3 mp4 mpeg multilib ncurses nls nptl ogg opengl openmp pam pango pcre pdf phonon plasma png policykit ppds pulseaudio qml qt3support qt5 readline sdl seccomp semantic-desktop session spell ssl staging startup-notification svg tcpd tiff truetype udev udisks unicode upower usb vorbis widgets wxwidgets x264 xattr xcb xcomposite xinerama xml xv xvid zlib" ABI_X86="64" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" APACHE2_MODULES="authn_core authz_core socache_shmcb unixd actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan sheets stage tables krita karbon braindump author" CAMERAS="*" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" CPU_FLAGS_X86="aes avx avx2 fma3 mmx mmxext pclmul popcnt sse sse2 sse3 sse4_1 sse4_2 ssse3" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock isync itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf skytraq superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ublox ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="libinput keyboard mouse" KERNEL="linux" L10N="de de_DE" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" LINGUAS="en de de_DE" LIRC_DEVICES="devinput" OFFICE_IMPLEMENTATION="libreoffice" PHP_TARGETS="php5-6 php7-0" POSTGRES_TARGETS="postgres9_5" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python3_5" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_5" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby22" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="radeonsi fbdev amdgpu" XFCE_PLUGINS="brightness clock trash" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CC, CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, CXX, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

=================================================================

                        Package Settings

=================================================================

app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-5.1.26::gentoo was built with the following:

USE="-pax_kernel" ABI_X86="(64)"

plasma ~ # 

```

```
plasma /usr/src/linux-4.14.8-gentoo-r1 # ls -a

.      .cocciconfig  crypto         fs                      init     lib                  mm       security       virt

..     .config       distro         .get_maintainer.ignore  ipc      .mailmap             net      sound

arch   .config.old   Documentation  .gitattributes          Kbuild   MAINTAINERS          README   .tmp_versions

block  COPYING       drivers        .gitignore              Kconfig  Makefile             samples  tools

certs  CREDITS       firmware       include                 kernel   .missing-syscalls.d  scripts  usr

plasma /usr/src/linux-4.14.8-gentoo-r1 # 

```

```
plasma ~ # eselect kernel list

Available kernel symlink targets:

  [1]   linux-4.14.8-gentoo-r1

plasma ~ # 

```

Was wurde vergessen, übersehen oder falsch gemacht ?

Im Netz finde ich dazu weiter nichts.

Edit: TippfehlerLast edited by LuxJux on Fri Feb 09, 2018 1:32 pm; edited 8 times in total

----------

## LuxJux

Reiche noch die make.conf USE-Flags nach

```
USE="-bindist icu X staging -libprocy dvd alsa alsa-plugin cdr gdbm pulseaudio"

```

----------

## bbgermany

Hi,

versuchst du die Module im Gast oder auf dem Host zu installieren?

MfG. Stefan

----------

## LuxJux

Deine Frage veranlasste mich dazu, mich doch noch mal eingehender mit der Installation von virtualbox zu beschaeftigen.

Hostsystem ? Gastsystem ? Addons ?

Soweit gings gar nicht

```
Please use /sbin/virtualboxconfigure

File or Folder not found
```

<There is no such Atom>

Zum gegebenem Zeitpunkt gibts dann nochmal eine Rueckmeldung.

Eventuell waere ja die installation von virtualbox-bin fuer mich als Anfaenger sinnvoller ?

Sind die AddOns dann schon mitdrin ?

[strike]OT: Lohnt es sich von Profile 17.0 zu Profile 17.1 yu updaten ?[/strike]

Edit: edit

----------

## Tyler_Durden

 *LuxJux wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> plasma /usr/src/linux-4.14.8-gentoo-r1 # emerge -av @module-rebuild
> ...

 

Es steht eigentlich alles da:

 *Quote:*   

> Unable to find kernel sources at /usr/src/linux. Please make sure that /usr/src/linux points at your running kernel.

 

Ein 

```
eselect kernel set 1
```

sollte helfen. Im Gegensatz zu oben, hast Du beim 

```
eselect kernel list
```

anschließend dann auch ein Sternchen dran   :Wink: 

----------

## LuxJux

Muss das tatsaechlich nochmal extra ausgefuehrt werden ? Hab doch nur einen Kernel

Ist doch ganz frisch und bloody.

/usr/src/linux hab i net

/usr/src/linux-4.14.8-gentoo-r1 wohl

----------

## LuxJux

 *Tyler_Durden wrote:*   

> ....
> 
> sollte helfen. Im Gegensatz zu oben, hast Du beim 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Das mit dem Sternchen dran interessiert mich nun doch, bei nur einem Kernel.

Und nein. Mein Kernel hat kein Sternchen.

----------

## Tyler_Durden

 *LuxJux wrote:*   

>  *Tyler_Durden wrote:*   ....
> 
> sollte helfen. Im Gegensatz zu oben, hast Du beim 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Was interessiert Dich denn noch? Ob ein Hinweis, wie "Unable to find kernel sources at /usr/src/linux. Please make sure that /usr/src/linux points at your running kernel." für irgendwen gilt, aber nicht für Dich?

Wie sollen denn die Kernelsourcen in Deinem Fall gefunden werden? Versionsnummern und damit Pfade wie "/usr/src/linux-4.14.8-gentoo-r1" sind tendenziell volatil. Die zu verwendenden Sourcen sind daher mit dem Standardpfad "/usr/src/linux" zu verlinken - natürlich auch bei nur einem Kernel, ob "frisch und bloody" oder alt und stinkig. Das kannst Du manuell machen oder eben mit "eselect kernel set 1", dazu ist das da! Der Kernel selbst funktioniert auch ohne den Link. Aber Pakete (wie z.B. deine virtualbox module), die gegen die Sourcen compilieren müssen (und vorher gerne noch prüfen, ob wesentliche Kernelparameter richtig konfiguriert sind), finden diese nicht. 

 *Quote:*   

> /usr/src/linux hab i net

 

 *Quote:*   

> Und nein. Mein Kernel hat kein Sternchen.

 

Darauf hatte ich Dich ja hingewiesen. Du machst es Dir gerne extra schwer oder?

----------

## platinumviper

 *Tyler_Durden wrote:*   

> Ob ein Hinweis, wie "Unable to find kernel sources at /usr/src/linux. Please make sure that /usr/src/linux points at your running kernel." für irgendwen gilt, aber nicht für Dich?

 

Dieser Hinweis gilt nur für Leute, die einen Kernel aus dem letzten Jahrtausend verwenden oder seitdem noch nie einen Blick in die README Date geworfen haben.

 *Tyler_Durden wrote:*   

> Wie sollen denn die Kernelsourcen in Deinem Fall gefunden werden?

 

Da sind sie: 

```
ls /lib/modules/$(uname -r)/source
```

 und dort die zugehörigen Object-Dateien (und die .config): 

```
ls /lib/modules/$(uname -r)/build
```

 *Tyler_Durden wrote:*   

> Versionsnummern und damit Pfade wie "/usr/src/linux-4.14.8-gentoo-r1" sind tendenziell volatil. Die zu verwendenden Sourcen sind daher mit dem Standardpfad "/usr/src/linux" zu verlinken

 

So war das mal vor sehr langer Zeit. Seit Beginn des Jahrtausends steht in der README (bis linux-4.8.y) bzw Documentation/admin-guide/README.rst (ab linux-4.9.y) sogar ausdrücklich drin, dass man /usr/src/linux nicht benutzen soll. Das ist ja auch ganz logisch da man unter /usr keine Schreibrechte besitzt und somit keine privaten Änderungen vornehmen kann und dort natürlich auch nicht kompilieren kann. Man müsste dann schon als root kompilieren, was keine gute Idee ist. 

```
grep -B1 "vain" /lib/modules/$(uname -r)/source/Documentation/admin-guide/README.rst
```

GKH hat in seinem Buch "Linux Kernel in a Nutshell" einen Fall beschrieben, in dem Fehlermeldungen von Usern kamen, die die Entwickler nicht reproduzieren konnten. Das lag daran, dass diese User den Kernel als root kompiliert hatten, während alle Entwickler dies als normale User tun. Der (scherzhafte) Vorschlag diesen "Fehler" zu ignorieren wurde aber abgelehnt.

```
emerge -av app-doc/linux-kernel-in-a-nutshell
```

@LuxJux:

Wohin zeigen bei dir /lib/modules/$(uname -r)/source und /lib/modules/$(uname -r)/build? Falls es bei dir /usr/src/linux gibt, lösch das mal oder setze den Link auf die korrekten Sourcen. Bei mir gibt es weder /usr/src/linux noch /usr/src/linux* und die app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-5.2.4 kompilieren einwandfrei (die Fehlermeldung bekomme ich trotzdem, anschließend suchen die virtualbox-modules aber an der korrekten Stelle und finden den Kernel). Möglich ist auch, dass die virtualbox-modules-5.1.26 nicht mit aktuellen Kerneln kompatibel sind, dann sollte ein Upgrade auf 5.2.4 helfen, den anderen virtualbox Kram musst du dann natürlich auch upgraden.

Wenn du den Kernel selbst kompiliert hast, brachst kein "make modules_prepare", das ist nur für Leute, die Fremdkernel benutzen und dann eigene Nodule kompilieren wollen. Die normale Sequenz "make all", "make modules_install", "make install" reicht völlig.

Viel Erfolg!

----------

## LuxJux

```
guest@plasma ~ $ virtualbox

bash: /usr/bin/virtualbox: Keine Berechtigung

guest@plasma ~ $
```

Last edited by LuxJux on Fri Dec 29, 2017 5:26 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Tyler_Durden

 *platinumviper wrote:*   

> Da sind sie: 
> 
> ```
> ls /lib/modules/$(uname -r)/source
> ```
> ...

 

Theoretisch ja, aber nicht beim OP!

 *platinumviper wrote:*   

>  *Tyler_Durden wrote:*   Versionsnummern und damit Pfade wie "/usr/src/linux-4.14.8-gentoo-r1" sind tendenziell volatil. Die zu verwendenden Sourcen sind daher mit dem Standardpfad "/usr/src/linux" zu verlinken 
> 
> So war das mal vor sehr langer Zeit. Seit Beginn des Jahrtausends steht in der README (bis linux-4.8.y) bzw Documentation/admin-guide/README.rst (ab linux-4.9.y) sogar ausdrücklich drin, dass man /usr/src/linux nicht benutzen soll. Das ist ja auch ganz logisch da man unter /usr keine Schreibrechte besitzt und somit keine privaten Änderungen vornehmen kann und dort natürlich auch nicht kompilieren kann. Man müsste dann schon als root kompilieren, was keine gute Idee ist. 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Oh nein, ein Déjà-vu! Hätte ich geahnt, dass Du die Diskussion von vor gut 5 Jahren sogar fast wortwörtlich neu startest, statt nur darauf zu verweisen, hätte ich mich zurückgehalten   :Wink:  Wenn man sich die sehr schnell versandete Folgediskussion ansieht, dann die aktuelle Gentoo Doku und die Tatsache, dass es "eselect kernel" sowie ein USE-Flag "symlink" gibt und diverse Pakete zumindest warnen, wenn nicht gar abbrechen, sofern "/usr/src/linux" fehlt, hat sich nach all der langen Zeit offenbar bis heute nichts an dieser landläufigen Auffassung geändert. Und spätestens, wenn der gebootete Kernel nicht zu den installierten Sourcen passt, hilft auch Dein Vorschlag nicht. Erst recht, wenn man mehrere Kernelsourcen installiert hat (z.B. bei einem neuen Release, dass man erstmal parallel testet). Die einen nehmen dann "eselect kernel" oder "ln -sf", die andere schreiben sich die entsprechenden Variablen manuell um. Der OP muss da ebenfalls aktiv werden, denn bei genauerem Hinsehen stellt sich heraus, dass er 4.12.12 gebootet hat, dann aber 4.14.8 "frisch und bloody" als einzige Kernelsourcen installiert hat.

```
ERROR: app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-5.1.26::gentoo failed (setup phase): 

 *   Kernel not configured; no .config found in
```

Die neuen Kernelsourcen wurden also nach dem Installieren nicht weiter angefasst.

----------

## LuxJux

 :Rolling Eyes: 

Ja ich mußte heute mein Backup neu aufspielen, weil wegen schon wieder zerschossen.

Und ja, ein world stand nochmal an und ...nix gut aufgepasst....

gentoo ist gentoo...und ihr könnt das sehen.....

Edit:

Ganz in ehrlich: Gestern hatte ich nur einen Kernel. Wobei der Symlink auf den 4.12-Ordner zeigte, welcher schon gelöscht war.

Danke für das * 'chen beim Kernel.

----------

## LuxJux

 *Tyler_Durden wrote:*   

> Du machst es Dir gerne extra schwer oder?

 

Die gentoo-Mindmap ist noch nicht so richtig ausgereift.

Alle docs kann ich mir nicht durchlesen. Oder gar die 1,3M google-Ergebnisse

----------

## Josef.95

LuxJux,

zwischenzeitlich ist eine neuere sys-kernel/gentoo-sources Version stable markiert worden, die du dir scheinbar auch installiert hast. Zudem wurde deine ältere gentoo-sources Version zwischenzeitlich scheinbar schon deinstalliert (zb via emerge -a --depclean)

Falls du dir unsicher bist, dann installiere dir bitte mal das  app-portage/portage-utils Paket,

und schaue dann via 

```
qlop -lu gentoo-sources
```

 Damit sollte ersichtlich sein welche Versionen wann installiert und deinstalliert wurden.

 *LuxJux wrote:*   

>  *Tyler_Durden wrote:*   Du machst es Dir gerne extra schwer oder? 
> 
> Die gentoo-Mindmap ist noch nicht so richtig ausgereift.
> 
> Alle docs kann ich mir nicht durchlesen. Oder gar die 1,3M google-Ergebnisse

  Schau mal ob (neben den hier schon genanten Tipps) die Info aus dem offiziellen https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Kernel/Upgrade weiterhilft.

----------

## mv

 *Tyler_Durden wrote:*   

> von vor gut 5 Jahren sogar fast wortwörtlich neu startest, statt nur darauf zu verweisen

 

Das Schlimme ist, dass platinumvipers Argumente genauso falsch sind wie damals und vor allem LuxJux sinnlos verwirren, statt konstruktiv zu seiner Frage beizutragen.

Warum die Argumente falsch sind, wurde schon erläutert:

 /usr/src/linux bzw. die Environment-Variable KERNEL_SOURCES werden bei ganz speziellen Programmen (i.W. bei solchen, die eigene Kernel-Module installieren) benötigt, um gegen die richtigen Sourcen zu kompilieren. Gerade bei @module-rebuild sind die richtigen Sourcen i.d.R. genau nicht die, von denen man gerade gebootet hat, sondern die, von denen man als nächstes booten wird.

 Was die Kernel-Entwickler, die i.W. Binärdistributionen im Auge haben und out-of-kernel-Module bewusst nicht unterstützen wollen, so empfehlen, kann man für gentoo getrost ignorieren. GKH als Redhat-Entwickler hat sowieso sehr eigene Ansichten.

 Das Argument mit der User-Kompilation ist einfach nur falsch, wie ich schon vor 5 Jahren erklärt hatte: Wenn man als Benutzer kompilieren will, gibt es dafür $KBUILD_OUTPUT. Das wird natürlich von emerge ebenfalls berücksichtigt.

Vor allem aber ist diese philosophische OT-Diskussion hier vollkommen fehl am Platz und löst nicht das Problem von LuxJux, sondern verwirrt ihn nur:

Er ist anscheinend bislang der Anleitung gefolgt (hat also den Kernel als root kompiliert, was für Newbies auch durchaus sinnvoll ist, auch wenn theoretisch ein Bug im Makefile stecken könnte).

Und jetzt ist der richtige Hinweis schlichtweg der, der gegeben wurde: /usr/src/linux hat auf die aktuellen Kernel-Quellen zu zeigen. Sonst wird emerge @module-rebuild schlichtweg nicht den richtigen Kernel finden können.

Was LuxJux vielleicht mal in ein paar Monaten bei der Kernel-Compilation berücksichtigen könnte, wenn er entsprechende Erfahrung hat, ist eine ganz andere Oper:

Dann (in ein paar Monaten...) kann er ein Directory mit Schreibrechten für z.B. portage erstellen, KBUILD_OUTPUT auf dieses Directory verweisen lassen, und KERNEL_SOURCES auf den Kernel-Baum setzen. Dies sollte in der globalen Environment von root geschehem (damit es dann sowohl bei der Kernel-Installation mit root-Rechten als auch bei Emerge immer bekannt ist) und zusätzlich auch in der Environment von portage, wenn dieser den Kernel kompiliert. Dann kann er - ohne jemals schreibend auf $KERNEL_SOURCES zuzugreifen, den Kernel als Benutzer "portage" in KBUILD_OUTPUT kompilieren. Zum Installieren muss er natürlich wieder root sein. Weil dies alles recht kompliziert ist, hat man im Installationshandbuch offensichtlich beschlossen, dies nicht einem Newbie zu empfehlen. Da der Kernel so oft kompiliert wird, ist die Gefahr, dass das Makefile einen fatalen Fehler enthält, auch in der Tat vernachlässigbar gering.

Edit: Wer KBUILD_OUTPUT nutzen und sich den Hickhack mit Benutzerwechseln sparen will, kann ja mal das kernel-Skript aus dem mv-overlay versuchen. Es ist allerdings nicht allzu generisch (z.B. wird derzeit keine initrd unterstützt). Patches mit Erweiterungen sind natürlich willkommen, solange sie die Benutzung nicht allzu komplex machen.

----------

## LuxJux

Bevor ich mich an (neue) Programme wage, welche (Gen)Kernel-Settings benötigen, wird zunächst mal der neue 4.9.71 versucht zu installieren.

Die alten Kernel 4.12.12 und 4.14.8-r1 sind weg. (auto-portage)

Hinweis: Es sollte ein altes Spiel installiert werden. Bei Wine wird immer <CD1 einlegen> verlangt. Graphik läuft.

(Die cd1 ist unter /mnt/cdrom eingebunden und wine würde das auch zur Verfügung stellen)

Mit Calculate konnte vbox installiert werden und auch das Spiel. Leider gibt es einen fetten DirectX-Error

(Das liegt jedoch am vbox-graphik-treiber, möglicherweise) 

Deshalb versuchte ich mal cdemu. <cdemu-daemon> not in /lib/module -und ein paar zerquetschte

Vielleicht wäre es auch günstiger mdf statt iso zu erstellen. Ob cdemu auch .mdf kann...? 

Soweit bin grad net

Dabei dachte ich schon, ich hätte was über @Kernel und @Module gelernt. Dauert wohl noch....

EDIT: Unter Win8.1 kann es lauffähig mit dem .iso gespielt werden. Allerdings flackert die Graphik so extrem, daß es unspielbar ist

Compatibilitätstmodus: Win95/98/Me

Noch ein edit: Vielleicht hab ich aber auch grad nur nen ganz schlechten Einstiegspunkt erwischt: gcc + profile +kernel updateLast edited by LuxJux on Sun Jan 07, 2018 10:03 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## LuxJux

Hab den neuen 4.9.71 installiert. (ohne vbox module)

Calc startet nun gar nicht mehr. (Neuinstallion) dauert ja nur 20 min

Und gentoo startet mit 4.12.12

Schutze wir rutschen nach OT ab

Das bios erkennt das DVD nicht mehr. Manchmal ist es da.

Doch nach 2x rebooten /> klatsch /> weg

----------

## ChrisJumper

 *LuxJux wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Hinweis: Es sollte ein altes Spiel installiert werden. Bei Wine wird immer <CD1 einlegen> verlangt. Graphik läuft.
> 
> (Die cd1 ist unter /mnt/cdrom eingebunden und wine würde das auch zur Verfügung stellen)
> ...

 

Ah deswegen versuchst du cdemu zu installieren! Aber das kannst du dir sparen. Du kannst eine CD1 unter Wine viel einfacher installieren. Wobei ein Kopierschutz-Problem halt folgende Lösung kaputt machen kann.

Aber ein Versuch ist es Wert:

Im Ubuntu-Forum hat das jemand schön zusammen gefasst:

 *Quote:*   

> was trying to get rosetta stone to work in wine and could not get the ISO of the language disk to be recognized by the rosetta stone program or by wine in general.
> 
> mkdir /mnt/virtual
> 
> mount -o loop /path/to/languageCD.iso /mnt/virtual
> ...

 

Kurz: Du erstellst ein Disk-Image von der CD, dann hängst du das mit mount als loop Device ein und nutzt winecfg um dort unter der Einstellung "Laufwerke" das Disk-Image einem Windows/Dos Laufwerksbuchstaben zuzuweisen.

Wenn das Spiel eine Copy-Protection verwendet musst du halt für das image probieren ob ein No-CD fix geht. Das ist aber nicht legal. Dann ist vielleicht die cdemu Version besser weil die müsste auch gehen, auch wenn du das vielleicht nicht privat für dich machst sondern im Rahmen eines Studiums oder für ein Unternehmen.

Du eh das original der Software besitzt. Aber wahrscheinlich handelt es sich ja um irgendeine Windows-App, die zufällig von Wine unterstützt wird. ;D

Was du sonst auch probieren könntest, ist das wine-derivat: Playonlinux. Das ist auch im portage drin und macht zumindest die Wine-Einstellungen per Frontend einfacher und du kannst unter playonlinux schauen ob da schon jemand für deine Anwendung ein fertiges "plug an play" script hinterlegt hat.

playonlinux ist quasi ein wine-Aufsatz mit nutzerfreundlichen Run-Scripten pro Anwendung.

----------

## LuxJux

Erstmal Danke für die Hilfe. Der Beitrag gehört jedoch in das andere Thema. Hat ja wenig mit virtualbox-modules zu tun.

Nur sind die Infromationen Themen überschneidend: Das Spiel ist von 2004

The Name of the Game: Sierra/Gabriel Knight 3: Blut der Heiligen, Blut der Verdammten

 *ChrisJumper wrote:*   

> Wenn das Spiel eine Copy-Protection verwendet musst du halt für das image probieren ob ein No-CD fix geht. Das ist aber nicht legal. Dann ist vielleicht die cdemu Version besser weil die müsste auch gehen, auch wenn du das vielleicht nicht privat für dich machst sondern im Rahmen eines Studiums oder für ein Unternehmen.

 

Ist rein privat. Der NoCD funktioniert leider auch nicht. Nach (deutschem) Recht wäre das legal, da ich das physikalische Original (3CD's) besitze.

 Juristische Quellen dazu kann ich jedoch nicht angeben.

Die Installation erfolgt einwandfrei von dem gemountetem Medium (/mnt/cdrom/gk3-1.iso) 

Zusammengefasst: Installieren von (virtual)CD: JA, Spielen: NEIN

Edit: Copy-Protection in dem Sinne hat es nicht. Unter Win/Alcohol120 läuft das (selbsterstellte) .iso  ja

Und, wie bereits erwähnt, funktioniert der Kompatibilitäts-Modus nicht.Last edited by LuxJux on Sun Jan 14, 2018 2:55 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## ChrisJumper

Blöd das das Spiel als gog nicht schon eine Linux Version hat.

Achso eventuell hast du ein anders Image als backup und kannst nicht einfach ein eigenes vom cdrom/dvdrom ziehen.

```
dd if=/dev/sr0 of=/pfad/wo/das/Image/hin/soll/Image.img
```

Das wäre der Befehl wenn sr0 dein CDROM/DVDROM wäre.

Das könntest du dann mit dem mount Befehl aus meinem letzten Post einhängen.

Sorry ich wollte dir nichts unterstellen ich wusste halt nicht welche Software und wenn man irgendwas für ein Unternehmen machen muss ist das was ganz anders als wenn man das privat macht.

Alternativ könntest du halt drüber nachdenken einfach für 5-6 Euro das Spiel per gog.com neu zu kaufen (wobei ich weiß nicht ob es dann auf Deutsch wäre) und dann einfach entweder dem wine howto zu der gog Version folgen oder alternativ playonlinux verwenden, da gibt es einen Eintrag wo du es dann direkt auswählen kannst. Das fragt dich dann direkt nach dem Pfad zum gog-Installer. Der rest sollte einfach laufen wenn 3D Treiber schon laufen etc. Playonlinux DB eintrag zu dem Spiel

Playonlinux ist auch in portage.

Bin mir aber nicht sicher wie einfach/kompliziert das aktuell mit 32bit/64bit ist was multilib Systeme betrifft.

Auf der anderen Seite hast du cdemu eigentlich schon fast so weit.

----------

## LuxJux

Es wäre wesentlich einfacher, sollte das BIOS die DVD/CD finden.

Hab auch schon alle Slots/Stecker ausprobiert

BIOS findet das DVD Nicht

```
plasma ~ # lspci

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 4th Gen Core Processor DRAM Controller (rev 06)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Xeon E3-1200 v3/4th Gen Core Processor PCI Express x16 Controller (rev 06)

00:14.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 9 Series Chipset Family USB xHCI Controller

00:16.0 Communication controller: Intel Corporation 9 Series Chipset Family ME Interface #1

00:1a.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 9 Series Chipset Family USB EHCI Controller #2

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 9 Series Chipset Family HD Audio Controller

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 9 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 1 (rev d0)

00:1c.5 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 9 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 6 (rev d0)

00:1c.6 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 PCI Bridge (rev d0)

00:1d.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 9 Series Chipset Family USB EHCI Controller #1

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 9 Series Chipset Family Z97 LPC Controller

00:1f.2 SATA controller: Intel Corporation 9 Series Chipset Family SATA Controller [AHCI Mode]

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 9 Series Chipset Family SMBus Controller

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Cape Verde XT [Radeon HD 7770/8760 / R7 250X]

01:00.1 Audio device: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Cape Verde/Pitcairn HDMI Audio [Radeon HD 7700/7800 Series]

03:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168/8411 PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 0c)

04:00.0 PCI bridge: ASMedia Technology Inc. ASM1083/1085 PCIe to PCI Bridge (rev 03)

plasma ~ #
```

----------

## ChrisJumper

Guten Morgen LuxJux,

bei lscpi findet man das nicht weil der SATA Controller das quasi verwaltet. Wenn dir der Sata-Treiber für den Controller fehlt findest du die Laufwerke auch nicht. Doch wenn an dem selben Controller auch Festplatten hängen und die gehen kannst du meistens davon ausgehen das das cdrom auch erkannt wird.

Ausschließen das man es im Bios/uefi deaktivieren kann, kann ich nicht. Aber ich denke eher du erwartest es an der falschen Stelle.

/dev/sr0 oder /dev/sr1 ist die aktuelle Adresse wo so eine Gerätedatei zum Laufwerk zu finden ist. Bei älteren Linux-Versionen heißen die Gerätedateien noch anders dann ist das vielleicht /dev/cdrom0

Der Nutzer sollte in der Gruppe cdrom oder cdrw wenn es ein Brenner ist.

Der Befehl dmesg gibt dir quasi den Boot-Bericht aus nachdem der Kernel gestartet ist, da solltest du auch einen Eintrag sr0 oder das Wort CDROM oder dvd oder cdrw finden mit der Angabe unter welche Gerätedatei angelegt wurde. Entweder suchst du dann mit grep nach Stichworten dmesg | grep -i cdrom oder mit less (dmesg | less) und kannst bequem Scrollen und in der Less-Sitzung über einen Druck auf "/" einen Suchstring eingeben.

Wenn die Geräte Datei unter /dev/sr0 zu finden ist reicht es das Verzeichnis /mnt/cdrom anzulegen und in fstab einzutragen.

----------

## LuxJux

Thema beendet. 

Dieser QUARK error von gcdemu

Selbst wenn ich das herausfinden sollte....das Spiel funktioniert trotzdem nicht

-------------------

Dooh, falscher Tab 

gehört hierhin

----------

## LuxJux

Habe deinen letzten Tip nicht ausprobiert.

Insbesondere den Eintrag in die <fstab>

Danke für die Hilfe

----------

## Tyrus

@LuxJux:

Mal unabhängig von den ganzen anderen Problemen. Ich hab das Spiel auch in der CD Version. Lief auch unter wine. Ist eine Weile her und der Wineprefix existiert bei mir nicht mehr. Schreibe aus der Erinnerung. 

Damals hab ich über die Install-CD installiert. Ging ohne Probleme. Allerdings kopiert das Installationsprogram nicht den Inhalt der beiden anderen CDs in das passende Verzeichnis im Wine-Prefix. Du kannst das aber einfach selber machen manuell. Ich hab damals glaube einfach alles von den beiden weiteren CDs immer makiert und in den Ordner geschoben. Bei Überschreibungen lehnst du ab weil ein paar Dinge auf jeder CD sind. 

Dann sollte das Spiel nicht mehr nach ner CD fragen und du musst dich schon mal nicht mehr mit cdemu rumplagen weiter.

----------

## LuxJux

OT: zum Spiel

Fallls du Zeit finden solltest, installier doch bitte GK3 nochmal (1.CD reicht)

Hast du auch das Problem, daß die Spielfigur nicht mehr gelöscht wird (beim laufen) ?

Ich hab hier 100 Spielfiguren, die alle übereinander versetzt sind. (Hoffentlich konnte ich das einigermaßen erklären)

----------

## Tyrus

Ich habs nochmal vollständig installiert grade. Bei mir läuft es ohne Probleme. Ich spiele ganz ohne CD jetzt. Das Installtionsprogramm sagt zwar was von vollständige Installation, kopiert aber nichtmals alles von der 1. CD. Im Prinzip musst du alles was in dem Ordner Data ist für alle 3 CDs in den wineprefix in das Verzeichnis "Sierra/Gabriel Knight 3/Data/" unter "drive_c" kopieren. Überschreibungen ablehnen.

Zur Grafik - auch das laufen funktioniert. Allerdings hab ich die Grafikeinstellungen angepasst. Sonst hätte ich den selben Effekt den du beschreibst. Bei mir funktioniert am besten:

3D-Treiber: Software-Renderer

Auflösung: 1024x768

Bei den erweiterten Einstellungen dann:

Texturqualität: hoch

Dann stellst du dazu am besten den gesamten wineprefix auf 1024x768 Auflösung um. Damit läuft das ganze dann im Fenster. Funktioniert gut.

Welche wine Version nutzt du? Ich hab hier schon app-emulation/wine-vanilla-3.0 im Einsatz.

----------

## LuxJux

Ja. Die "vollständige Installation" sind nur ca. 40 MB

 *Tyrus wrote:*   

> Welche wine Version nutzt du? Ich hab hier schon app-emulation/wine-vanilla-3.0 im Einsatz.
> 
> .
> 
> .
> ...

 

Installiert ist wine-any 2.19 (Gallium)

Im Fenstermodus beschwert sich wine, es wäre kein 16-Bit (finde auch nichts dazu, das einzustellen)

Was ist ein wineprefix und was macht man damit ?

(Für die Auflösung wird GK3-Launcher benutzt. Im Spiel selber ist die höchste Auflösung 800x600. Und einen Game Patch gibt es wohl nicht)

----------

## Tyrus

Der Fenstermodus hat eigentlich nix mit 16-Bit zu tun. Du stellst das einfach mit winecfg für den entsprechenden wineprefix ein. Ich nehm der Einfachheit halber q4wine um meine wineprefixe zu verwalten. Ist einfach übersichtlicher damit. Du hast dann ein Icon im passenden wineprefix um das winecfg zu starten.

Wenn du winecfg gestartet hast, musst du auf dem Reiter Grafik schaun und da einen virtuellen Bildschirm emulieren lassen. Dann kannst du auch die Auflösung da eintragen. Danach läuft der ganze Prefix im Fenster. Das Spiel selber bekommt einfach vorgegaukelt, das du einen Bildschirm hast der nicht mehr Auflösung hat.

Andere Frage - welche USE-Flags nutzt du für wine?

Nutzt du opengl und osmesa?

Eventuell poste mal was 

```

equery u app-emulation/wine-any

```

anzeigt. Die Useflags opengl und osmesa würd ich anschalten wenn du das nicht hast.

Ich denke (hoffe) wenn du opengl nutzt bekommste auch den Softwarerenderer im Spiel angezeigt.

Du brauchst kein Patch zum Spiel. Hab ich auch nicht.

----------

## Tyrus

 *LuxJux wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Was ist ein wineprefix und was macht man damit ?
> 
> 

 

Also ein wineprefix ist eine eigende Wine-Umgebung für eine spezielle Verwendung. Normalerweise hast du nur "~/.wine" was der Default ist. Den benutz ich allerdings nie. Also du kannst für jedes Spiel ein eigende Wine-Umgebung so anlegen. Da drin kannste dann zum Beispiel winetricks ausführen und spezielle Anforderungen so erfüllen. winetricks ist eine Skriptsammlung die es erlaubt zum Beispiel Direct-X Treiber direkt von Mircosoft zu laden und zu installieren. Manchmal ist das nötig weil die dlls von wine nicht funktionieren bzw ganz fehlen.

Winetricks kann man auch gut mit q4wine verwalten. Überhaupt ist q4wine sehr hilfreich wenn du mehr als eine wine-Umgebung brauchst. Du kannst dann da drin auch ruhig mal was ausprobieren, ohne das andere Software die auch installiert ist darunter leidet. Im Zweifel kann man den wineprefix einfach löschen und neu anfangen. Immer vorausgesetzt du hast immer nur eine Spiel/eine Anwendung pro Prefix.

Installier mal app-emulation/q4wine für die Handhabung von wine. Das ist ne echt gute Hilfe, grade wenn man sich noch nicht so auskennt.

----------

## LuxJux

Vielen Dank. Das Spiel läuft nun.

winetricks und q4wine waren auch vorher schon installiert. (z.B. d3dx9_36.dll)

Doch das versteh ich gar nicht.

 *Tyrus wrote:*   

> Also ein wineprefix ist eine eigene Wine-Umgebung für eine spezielle Verwendung. Normalerweise hast du nur "~/.wine" was der Default ist. Den benutz ich allerdings nie. Also du kannst für jedes Spiel ein eigene Wine-Umgebung so anlegen. Da drin kannste dann zum Beispiel winetricks ausführen und spezielle Anforderungen so erfüllen. 

 

Muß dafür ein Ordner angelegt werden? z.B "~/.wine/sierra/Gabriel Knight 3"

Und wie kann winetricks/q4wine da irgendwelche Einstellungen vornehmen?

EDIT: Gibt es eine WIKI dazu ?

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------

```
lasma ~ # equery u app-emulation/wine-any 

[ Legend : U - final flag setting for installation]

[        : I - package is installed with flag     ]

[ Colors : set, unset                             ]

 * Found these USE flags for app-emulation/wine-any-2.19:

 U I

 + + X             : Add support for X11

 + + abi_x86_32    : 32-bit (x86) libraries

 + + abi_x86_64    : 64-bit (amd64) libraries

 + + alsa          : Add support for media-libs/alsa-lib (Advanced Linux Sound

                     Architecture)

 - - capi          : Enable ISDN support via CAPI

 + + cups          : Add support for CUPS (Common Unix Printing System)

 - - custom-cflags : Bypass strip-flags; use at your own peril

 + + d3d9          : Apply highly experimental patches for Gallium Nine

                     support. This patch may break some applications.

 - - dos           : Pull in games-emulation/dosbox to run DOS applications

 + + fontconfig    : Support for configuring and customizing font access via

                     media-libs/fontconfig

 + + gecko         : Add support for the Gecko engine when using iexplore

 + + gphoto2       : Add digital camera support

 - - gsm           : Add support for the gsm lossy speech compression codec

 + + gstreamer     : Use media-libs/gstreamer to provide DirectShow

                     functionality;

 + + jpeg          : Add JPEG image support

 + + lcms          : Add lcms support (color management engine)

 - - ldap          : Add LDAP support (Lightweight Directory Access Protocol)

 + + mono          : Add support for .NET using Wine's Mono add-on

 + + mp3           : Add support for reading mp3 files

 + + ncurses       : Add ncurses support (console display library)

 - - netapi        : Use libnetapi from net-fs/samba to support Windows

                     networks in netapi32.dll

 + + nls           : Add Native Language Support (using gettext - GNU locale

                     utilities)

 - - odbc          : Add ODBC Support (Open DataBase Connectivity)

 + + openal        : Add support for the Open Audio Library

 - - opencl        : Enable OpenCL support

 + + opengl        : Add support for OpenGL (3D graphics)

 - - osmesa        : Add support for OpenGL in bitmaps using libOSMesa

 - - oss           : Add support for OSS (Open Sound System)

 - - pcap          : Support packet capture software (e.g. wireshark)

 + + perl          : Install helpers written in perl (winedump/winemaker)

 - - pipelight     : Apply Wine-Staging patches for Pipelight/Silverlight

                     support

 + + png           : Add support for libpng (PNG images)

 - - prelink       : Run prelink on DLLs during build; For versions before

                     wine-1.7.55 or hardened, do not disable if you do not know

                     what this means as it can break things at runtime

 + + pulseaudio    : Add support for PulseAudio sound server

 + + realtime      : Pull in sys-auth/rtkit for low-latency pulseaudio support

 + + run-exes      : Use Wine to open and run .EXE and .MSI files

 - - s3tc          : Pull in media-libs/libtxc_dxtn for DXTn texture

                     compression, needed for many games

 + + samba         : Add support for NTLM auth. see

                     http://wiki.winehq.org/NtlmAuthSetupGuide and

                     http://wiki.winehq.org/NtlmSigningAndSealing

 + + scanner       : Add support for scanner hardware (e.g. build the sane

                     frontend in kdegraphics)

 + + ssl           : Add support for Secure Socket Layer connections

 + + staging       : Apply Wine-Staging patches for advanced feature support

                     that haven't made it into upstream Wine yet

 - - test          : Workaround to pull in packages needed to run with

                     FEATURES=test. Portage-2.1.2 handles this internally, so

                     don't set it in make.conf/package.use anymore

 - - themes        : Support GTK+:3 window theming through Wine-Staging

 + + threads       : Add threads support for various packages. Usually pthreads

 + + truetype      : Add support for FreeType and/or FreeType2 fonts

 + + udev          : Use virtual/libudev to provide plug and play support

 + + udisks        : Enable storage management support (automounting, volume

                     monitoring, etc)

 + + v4l           : Enable support for video4linux (using linux-headers or

                     userspace libv4l libraries)

 + + vaapi         : Enable Video Acceleration API for hardware decoding

 + + xcomposite    : Enable support for the Xorg composite extension

 + + xinerama      : Add support for querying multi-monitor screen geometry

                     through the Xinerama API

 + + xml           : Add support for XML files

plasma ~ #
```

----------

## Tyrus

Super. Freut mich das das Spiel nun läuft.  :Smile: 

Zur Frage wegen der Wineprefxes. Es gibt in der Wiki auf WineHQ eine FAQ wo auch die Wineprefixes erläutert werden. Schau mal hier. Dort unter Punkt 6.5.

Ich hoffe es macht es ein wenig verständlicher.

Und in eigenen Worten zu q4wine.

Ja du hast für jedes Spiel/Anwendung einen Ordner der das gleiche enthält was duch auch unter "~/.wine' hast. Das ist quasi eine "jungfräuliche", saubere Wine-Umgebung wenn sie grade angelegt wurde.

Mit q4wine kannst du die einzelnen Prefixe anlegen/löschen/verwalten. Ersteinmal solltest du, wenn du q4wine gestartet hast, schaun was dir "Datei --> Optionen" dann unter Erweitert - Voreinstellungen als Standard Verzeichnis für Wineprefixe angezeigt wird. Das ist der Ort unter dem q4wine neue Wineprefixe anlegen wird. Ich hab da '~/.local/share/wineprefixes'. Du kannst dir auch jedes andere Verzeichnis wo du ausreichend Rechte hast einstellen. Wenn du Wineprefixes anderen Usern auch anbieten möchtest könnte vielleicht ein Verzeichnis unter '/usr/local" sinnvoll werden. 

Gut wie legste ein Wineprefix an?

Geh auf den Reiter 'Prefixe" und dann da auf das Icon für "Neuen Prefix erstellen" Du kannst dann deinem Prefix einen Namen geben. Zb.: "Gabriel Knight 3". Der passende Pfad für den Prefix wird dir auch angezeigt: ''~/.local/share/wineprefixes/Gabriel Knight 3". Solltest du einen Grund haben diesen speziellen Prefix nicht unter "~/.local/share/wineprefixe" anzulegen kannst das jetzt auch nochmal manuell überschreiben. 

Danach gehste auf den Reiter "Einstellungen". Da dann schaun das die Kombobox deinen neuen Wineprefix auch anzeigt und nicht Default ausgewählt ist. Dann erstmal "Erzeuge virtuelles Laufwerk" doppelklicken. Der Prefix wird jetzt erzeugt. Dabei kannst du noch festlegen welche Windowsversion du brauchst. Bei Gabriel Knight - was von Ender der 90er ist glaube - wäre Win95 bzw. Win98 sinnvoller als Windows 7 was die Kompatibilität betrifft.

Wenn du jetzt unter "~/.local/share/wineprefixes" schaust solltest du einen Ordner "Gabriel Knight 3' finden der eine saubere Wine-Umgebung enthält.

Jetzt gehste bei q4wine auf "Anwendungen" und wählst dort den neuen Wineprefix aus. Wenn du auf den Namen mit rechts klickst bekommste ein Kontextmenu. Da Ausführen auswählen. 

Du sucht jetzt das Setup-Programm für das Spiel. Tip - stell einen Virtuellen Desktop ein damit der Installer im Fenster läuft.

Danach das Spiel einfach durchinstallieren.

Jetzt nicht wundern unter q4wine wird kein Starticon angelegt. Das findest du aber ab jetzt im Startmenu unter wine. q4wine kann zwar Spiele auch starten. Das ist aber nur sinnvoll um das Spiel durchzutesten.

Bei GK3 käme jetzt noch das manuelle Umkopieren der Daten der CDs dran. Also alles in den Ordner '~/.local/share/wineprefixe/Gabriel Knight 3/drive_c/Sierra/Gabriel Knight 3/Data/".

Und jetzt den ganzen Wineprefix auf Fenster einstellen.

Das machste mit q4wine. Der Reiter "Anwendungen", dann 'Gabriel Knight 3/System' Da findest du ein Icon für winecfg. Da dann den virtuellen Bildschirm emulieren lassen. Fertig.

Ab jetzt startet der wineprefix nur noch als Fenster.

Achja winetricks. Die werden im Reiter "Einstellungen" verwaltet. Du stellst den Wineprefix ein. Dann das Skript was du willst auswählen und doppelklicken. Der Rest passiert automatisch.

So hoffe konnte helfen was die Handhabung angeht. Sonst einfach ruhig weiter fragen.  :Smile: 

----------

## LuxJux

Super. Danke   :Very Happy: 

----------

## LuxJux

Habe das wine-prefix mal auf 1280x1024 gesetzt.

Nun läuft das auch im Vollbildmodus mit Software-Renderer.

----------

